# Picked up this slick little CC piece on Friday.....P938 SAS



## DoingOK (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been wanting to check one of these out after trying a P238 several months ago and I just happened to stumble on a SAS variant. Sig doesn't have these listed on their website so I didn't know it existed. Nicely made and it'll be sharing edc duties with my Kimber Solo CDP once it gets broken in.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Love the Sig!


----------



## silver03gt (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice set of pistols. I am looking at Sig for my first pistol.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Seems like you got a severe case of the SIGness......


----------



## DoingOK (Aug 16, 2010)

chessail77 said:


> Seems like you got a severe case of the SIGness......


I def' have some Signess....




























and a little Kimberitis :mrgreen:










....and I'm just getting over a case of Benellism:


----------



## Helderberg (Nov 17, 2012)

Very nice stuff, thank for the post.
BE safe, Frank.


----------



## tjanare (Oct 26, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> Seems like you got a severe case of the SIGness......


Where's the "groan" button...


----------

